# Problem Profibus-Verknüpfung über Ethernet



## Feng (26 Juli 2008)

Guten Tag zusammen - meine Anlage mit einer S7-300 316-CPU (6ES7 316-2AG00-0AB0) läuft bisher einwandfrei. Die Bedienung erfolgt vom PC (Simatic Manager V.5.4 + SP3 + HF1) über Ethernet mit einem CP-1-IT (6GK7 343-1GX11-0XE0), der die Informationen dann über den Rückwandbus an die CPU weiterleitet.
Ich benutze den MPI-Bus gar nicht.

So - und jetzt wollte ich zur Erweiterung an die 316-CPU (Master) dezentral einen "Intelligenten Slave" 315-CPU (6ES7 315-2AF03-0AB0) über Profibus dranhängen. 
Ich bekomme vom PC aus aber keine Verbindung zum Slave (Meldung: "Die Verbindung kann nicht zur Zielbaugruppe aufgebaut werden").
Laut Siemens sind die 316 und die 315 und CP-1-IT routingfähig.

Ich hocke jetzt schon 2 Tage am Problem - muss dazu sagen, dass ich mit Profibus bisher noch nichts gemacht habe - deshalb jetzt mein Hilferuf.

Ich habe zwar einen PC-Adapter für den MPI-Bus - aber keinen Laptop. 
Würde die Verbindung über den MPI mehr Klarheit schaffen? Muss ich jetzt deshalb einen Laptop kaufen?

Gruß Feng


----------



## Ralle (26 Juli 2008)

Willst du mit dem Step7-Manager über Ethernet-CP von CPU1 auf den Profibus und dann auf die CPU2 zugreifen? das wird wahrscheinlich nicht gehen. Einfacher ist es entweder das PG an den Profibus zu hängen oder die beiden SPS auch noch über MPI miteinander zu verbinden und das PG an den MPI-Bus zu hängen.


----------



## uncle_tom (26 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

normalerweise sollte es schon möglich sein sich via Ethernet von CPU1 auf CPU2 via Profibus durchzurouten. Evtl. ist deine 316er nicht Routingfähig.

Guck dir mal folgenden Link an, da ist das Thema "Routing" näher beschrieben und eine Liste mit den Routingfähigen Baugruppen ist auch dabei.

Link

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## Ralle (26 Juli 2008)

Hm, ich war davon ausgegangen das es nicht geht, weil man ja über Ethernet nicht mal an ein Panel kommt, daß via MPI oder Profibus an der SPS hängt. Die Tabellen von Siemens, in dem von dir genannten Link, sagen mir zu dem Thema eigentlich auch nicht so richtig was. Muß ich demnächst mal probieren, evtl. eine PG-Station ins Projekt einfügen?


----------



## Feng (27 Juli 2008)

Hi Ralle - wenn Du am Probieren bist: 
Kannst Du nicht mal eine CPU als "Intelligenten Slave" per Profibus am Master anbinden? 
Und dann über PG - Ethernet - Master - Profibus - Intell.Slave ansprechen.

Wenn's bei Dir geht, dann werde ich bei mir wieder weiter forschen - ich bin ersteinmal mit meinem (kümmerlichen) "Latein" am Ende ... 

Gruß 
Feng :-?


----------



## Ralle (27 Juli 2008)

Feng schrieb:


> Hi Ralle - wenn Du am Probieren bist:
> Kannst Du nicht mal eine CPU als "Intelligenten Slave" per Profibus am Master anbinden?
> Und dann über PG - Ethernet - Master - Profibus - Intell.Slave ansprechen.
> 
> ...



Oh, das kann aber dauern, da ich im Moment nur an SPS testen könnte, die in einer Anlage eingebaut sind. Und bei denen will ich auf keinen Fall in der Hardwarekonfig rumbasteln. Ich werde mal nächste Woche sehen, ob noch eine Speed7 verfügbar ist, damit kann ich das vielleicht testen, die hat ja zumindest einen Ethernet-Port für S7-Kommunikation. 

Mit 2x319, die per MPI miteinander verbunden sind, konnte ich nicht per Ethernet beide SPS ansprechen. Allerdings war auch keine PG-Station eingefügt, vielleicht ist das ja nötig, hatte mich noch die so eingehend damit befaßt.

Mußt dich leider in Geduld üben, da ich nächste Woche erstmal unterwegs bin. Vielleicht hat Maxl ja bis dahin auch noch einen Rat, er hat sich schon ziemlich ausgiebig mit den Geschwindigkeiten des Datenaustausches beschäftigt, evtl. weiß er auch etwas zum Routing, abwarten .


----------



## JesperMP (27 Juli 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hm, ich war davon ausgegangen das es nicht geht, weil man ja über Ethernet nicht mal an ein Panel kommt, daß via MPI oder Profibus an der SPS hängt.


Das ist ein sonderfall. Sonderfälle muss man kennen. Allerdings bei Siemens 



Ralle schrieb:


> Mit 2x319, die per MPI miteinander verbunden sind, konnte ich nicht per Ethernet beide SPS ansprechen. Allerdings war auch keine PG-Station eingefügt, vielleicht ist das ja nötig, hatte mich noch die so eingehend damit befaßt.


Für Routing zu klappen, muss alle die beeinflüsste teilnehmer mit in NetPro.

Hast du wirklich zwei 319 womit du spielen kannst !
(eifersüchtig).


----------

